

How does the top grossing iOS game make its money? - hkyeti
http://iteratingfun.com/post/30438564732/top-grossing-rage-of-bahamut-analysis 

======
iosnoob
So the top grossing game doesn't actually have any gameplay. Does anyone else
find this strange?

